# Anesthesia Time



## BRETT (Jul 8, 2011)

Can someone please explain when the anesthesia time starts and stops for billing purposes?  Is the start time when the CRNA inserts the iv in preparation for the anesthesia or does it start when the anesthesia is administered? 
Thanks!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jul 8, 2011)

Per anesthesia guidelines it begins when the anesthesiologist begins to prepare the patient for the induction of anesthesia in the OR or equivalent area and ends when he is no longer in personal attendance, that is, when the patient may be safely placed under post-op supervision. This can be found in the CPT  codebook under Anesthesia Guidelines and time reporting.


----------



## BRETT (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

